# What have I done!?!?



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
I’ve been reading this, and other, forums for about 3 years now just as a guest. But I think it’s time to ask some specific questions. And from what I’ve read I think this forums members provide better, in depth, technical responses to beginner questions.
As a result of this years’ much better than expected income tax return I’ve been given the green light to start building by my CFO. I don’t know if any of you remember this point in your involvement with LS modeling, but I have absolutely nothing, NOTHING. I’m starting from scratch. I didn’t even have a work bench until last week when I put a hollow core door across two saw horses.
I do have some idea of where I would like to end up but I’m not sure where to start, what should I get first, next, etc. I have ordered some items, but now I’m not sure I did the right thing. Here’s where I’d like to wind up:
1. 1:20.3 scale NG logging and/or mining short line.
2. Elevated road bed wide enough to accommodate some scenery and structures. (I don’t want to have to get on the ground to enjoy myself. Also I live in the country and don’t want critters and dogs walking on rail or chasing and biting equipment. I’ve read Richard Smiths article “An Experiment in Raised Platform Garden Railroading” and think I’d like to do something similar to that.)
3. I’ve been allocated an area of about 160’ x 25’ with access to a barn/workshop (24’x36’) that has no environmental control, one door and one window. (Right now it’s chilly here, about 35, but I’m in south Texas and in another 45 days it will be hot. Most years we have 2 seasons, summer and January.)
4. Aluminum code 250 rail. This being dictated by cost. At some point I’d like to have 5 or 6 hundred feet of track and SS or NS would kill my budget.
5. Onboard Battery/RC control. Since I’m going to use aluminum rail I’d rather not have to deal with track power.
Here’s what I’ve ordered so far:
1. Two kits from Phil Dipple. Flat car and 27’ box. Should be delivered in the next few hours.
2. 30’ of AL NG 250 rail from SVRR. Delivery date unknown.
3. 2 Aluminum code 250 NG #6 turnouts from SwitchCrafters. Delivery late March.
4. 2 locomotives. Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0 (PN 81299) and Bachmann Spectrum 2-8-0 (PN 81399) from TrainWorld. Both painted and unlettered. Arrived yesterday.
First question. I have some tools and I will be acquiring more in the next week or so. I’ve got a lot of clamps, Dremel, xacto, screw drivers (small and smaller), and sanding and painting supplies. In the way of tools what else should I be thinking about?
Second question. I think the Connie I got has the stripped/loose gear problem I’ve heard so much about in this and other forums. I unpacked both engines and placed them on about 6’ of track I had from a cheap Christmas layout. I’ve not applied power to either loco or even lubricated them. But if I move the Connie the drive wheels turn. On the 4-4-0 they don’t. I don’t know if I have enough experience (which is to say none) to attempt to repair it. What would you recommend I do? I’ve thought about contacting BBT about a conversion kit but I’m not sure I could do even that. 
Quite frankly I’m a bit intimated by the size, complexity and detail of these locomotives. (I haven’t even figured how to pick one up.) There aren’t any clubs close to me to go to for help so I’ve come to you guys. Try to think back to when the only thing you had was desire. What did you start with?
If you’ve read all this you’ve discovered that I’m very wordy. That comes from many years of government service where it didn’t matter so much what you said, but how many pages you used to say it. I’ll keep it shorter in the future. 
Lloyd


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What tools? Hmmm???? 

Depends on what you want to do... I have several 'levels' of tools; General woodworking; 1/2" drill, sawzall, circular saw, etc.., for model making I have 2 table saws, a band saw, air compressor, pin and nail guns, air brush, small flat sander. Those are the outside power tools, inside; drill press, grinders, diamond table saw, flat lap sanding / polishing wheel, Unimat lathe. foredom (dremel) and ultrasonic cleaners. 
Then are a multitude of hand tools acquired over the years.... 

Why not get what you need as you go along. When you start a project ask us what we use and you'll get great tips, but we do beter solving problems than general propositions... 

Government man eh? Wordy, eh? Department of Redundancy Department? 

Welcome aboard! 

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MSL Lloyd 

Well I'm no expert but as far as tools are concerned, don't go cheap. Buy a dual rail bender to begin with. I'm sure someone will speak up as to which one is the best. 

Next, while the Shays and Climax locos will negociate tight curves, I'd run an outer circle as big a radius as possible for later when you decide you just got to have a Hudson or Big Boy. Then with a 25' wide area, you still got plenty of room inside this outer loop to build a logging or mining operation in the middle. Tight turns and switch backs up steep grades are what Shays were made for. 

As for Bachmann Shays, the 3 truck Shays all have the metal trucks you want. Watch what you're buying if you want to purchase a 2 truck Shay. Only the last release of the Bachmann 2 truck Shays had metal trucks. These were designated 38 Ton while the earlier ones were 36 ton. Be careful buying the 2 truck Shays off Ebay as they may not be what the seller claims. Also, just be cause the seller states an item is new, it may be 20 years old. Lastly on the Shays, make sure you read the articles on George Schreyer's website regarding checking all screws for titeness and correct lube instructions. http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/shay_tips.html 

You can find a lot of very good deals on Ebay, but check the pricing from the online dealers such as St Aubins, RLD Hobbies, Trainwold etc. Some of the pricing on ebay is not always the best deal. 

More than anything, Have FUN 

Randy


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What have you done?









You have come to the greatest place on earth to get information










WELCOME TO MLS

jj


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

I am Battery/RC but I bought an inexpensive (better than Bachmann) power supply so that I could test run Locos before I invested time and money in moving them to battery. I also have some aristo brass track that I test on (not much mind you but some.) Tools are going to depend on what you want to do. A computer controlled laser cutter might be good if you are going to build a lot of scratch built structures or rolling stock. A Dremel may be all you need, possibly even just a razor saw. Hold off on tools until you need something and then think how much use it will get. (I have a half-knurled pneumatic center punch for sale if anyone wants it.)


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome Lloyd, 
Where in South Texas are you? 
There are clubs in San Antonio & Houston, I think Corpus Christi and the Lower Rio Grande Valley may have clubs also. Do a google search. 
Here in North Texas I have an elevated layout like Richard Smith's Port Orford Coast Railroad, although I got the idea from Dave Fulghum's Lone Peak & Western Railway. I built my sections 8' long and 36" or 48" deep. Mine is supported on 4X4's 32" long. I was going to use 36" until a friend pointed out that you can get 3 from an eight foot long 4X4. All lumber is PT. 
My most used tools for construction powered--Miter Saw, two cordless 18 volt drills; other tools--tin snips and staple gun. 
Roger 
Post Oak & Otter Lake RR 
Caddo Mills, TX


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Lloyd, welcome to MLS and LS in general. 

I haven’t even figured how to pick one up.) 
The Bachmann locos aren't particularly fragile - just the details can be knocked off if you try hard enough. The ends of the pilot beam in front and under the cab rear are usually uncluttered with details so you can lift them.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I am NO expert when it comes to motive power but to help with a possible answer, I think some locomotives have some kind of double helix worm gear which allows the wheels to turn when pushed. I do not have a Connie available, but the K27 wheels can turn when pushed. The other 4-4-0 may have a direct drive. I hope someone will clarify this.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I found out South Texas can be anywhere. I met one guy who said he was in South Texas. When I looked up his location, he was about 50 miles southwest of Houston! At the time I lived in McAllen, the REAL South Texas for nine years. I was over 300 miles south of him. Down there, we considered anybody north of San Antonio as Yankees  

Anyhow, IMHO, the best advice is to find, join and become active in a Garden Railroad club. It benefits you, it benefits the club, it benefits the community and it benefits the hobby. You will be able to see other layouts and get some good ideas for your layout. You mentioned there were no clubs close to you. You are in Texas. Close is anywhere within 200 miles. There may well be a club somewhere. They just don't get the attention they should. Look around, or tell us where you are for some suggestions. One of our club members was at the National Convention in Denver and met a couple from Dallas. They had been into Garden Railroading for years and never knew there was a club in the DFW area. So, even our group has work to do! 

I also encourage people to attend the regional GR shows. Depending on how much time you have and how far you're willing to drive, there is the South East Garden Railroad Show in Dalton, GA April 30 & May 1 (www.segrs.com), the Heart of America Garden Railroad Show in Kansas City June 26&27 (www.hagrs.com) and the North Texas Garden Railroad Show in Palestine, TX Sept 4&5 (www.ntxgrs.com). If you want to travel further, there is the South West Garden Railroad Show in Pomona, CA June 5&6 (www.swgrs.com). If you want the really big deal, there is the 26thNational Garden Railway Convention in Tacoma WA August 1-8 (www.2010ngrc.com/). 

Regarding your layout, a tip I was given a while back is to get a bunch of 1/2" pvc pipe and a bag or two of tees. Run the pipe around where you think you would like your track to run. The PVC will bend, but it has its limits. This will give you a layout with nice curves that will run most trains. If you want to be sure you have really wide curves for Big Boys or 75 car coal trains, etc, then use 3/4" PVC instead. Once you have the pattern designed, then put vertical pieces in the tees to set your grade. Then build away. 

Welcome to the hobby and especially to MLS, the finest online and offline Garden Railroad club in the country.


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks to all of you. 

I've been out shopping with the wife most of the afternoon and picked up a few more items, soldering iron, small mirrors, razor saw blades, hot glue, things I know I'll need. 

Roger, Michael, South Texas is about 25 miles south-east of San Antonio. Just outside of a little town called Floresville. I know there is a club in SA but its on the far side of town which makes it about 50 miles away. I guess I'll have to start getting out of the house a little more. 

Pete, thanks for the info about lifting. I'll go pick it up again and play with it. Hopefully I'll start to get more comfortable with it. 

As for tools, I understand what you're all saying about waiting until I need something, then going and get it. I just find it frustrating to be deep into a project only to discover I need a thing-a-mu-gig that I can only get from Boondock Supply. I've been retired for over 2 years now and have'nt done anything, you'd think I'd learn to take things easy. 

I'll try to be more specific next time. 

Lloyd


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

Lloyd 
I know where Floresville is, I grew up in San Antonio. 
I understand about the distances. The nearest hobby shop to me is 22 miles away and they don't carry Large Scale. Have to go 45 miles and 3 toll booths each way to find one that carries limited LS. 
I would recommend getting in touch with the SA group. They may know some modeiers closer to you. 

Roger 
POOL GRR 
Caddo Mills, TX


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Loyd,
Welcome to the forum. Have you given thought to which rc system you'll be using? How much control do you want? Consider using battery without r/c if you like an automated train that runs it's self....nice and simple...and inexpensive. 
Don


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

There are clubs in Kansas City, St Louis, Des Moines, Tulsa, Witchita, etc that have members regularly making monthly meetings from 100 or more miles away. A friend of mine belongs to clubs in KC, Omaha, and Des Moines and makes a fair amount of meetings. 

But we can't even get people to come to Ft Worth from Dallas and vice versa. The HAGRS show brings people from Arizona, Maine, even a bunch from Canada. 

Interesting.


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

Lloyd 

Seems as though there are some who took issue with your "south Texas" location! Guess I would have used "central Texas" instead. Small point. I live in Comfort Texas which is about central in my mind as it takes a whole day of driving to get out of Texas. When people ask where I live I say 527 miles east of El Paso - which is also about 35 miles northwest of San Antonio. 

Forgive my digression. What I really wanted to tell you is that there is a large scale/live steam event at the Texas Transportation Museum on Feb 27: 

http://www.txtransportationmuseum.org/ 

Since you live so close to San Antonio you might want to attend just to make friends, etc. The group preparing the event is either SAGRS (San Antonio Garden Railroad Society) or SAGRES (San Antonio Garden Railroad Engineers Society). Don't ask me to explain this duplicity of acronyms as I don't know the historical evolution of the two names. 

According to the best information I have, the event starts at 10:00AM 02/27. Here is the text of an email I received about the occasion: 

More details on the Large Scale event on February 27th. We will start at 10 A.M. at the SAGRS layout at the Texas Transportation Museum. We will have sign up sheets for each of the tracks ,if we need them. We will run in one hour blocks. 
The Thomas track will be used for Ruby class live steam and the Interurban will be used for larger live steam. The inner main line will be set up for DCC and the outer will be for DC and battery power and can also run large live steam if you are confident about it.(You can't walk all the way around with the loco) We can and will accomodate whatever you bring to run. 
We are inviting Austin, Houston and hill country guys to come join us so we can all get to meet the face of the hobby in our little part of the world. Many of our attendees have thier own tracks at home and have great advice to share with us. 
We will run until 4:30-5:00 and after picking up, we will adjourn to the Barn Door restraunt which is just about a mile from the Museum and right on the Loop 410 access road. We have a private room (Fireside) arranged. The dinner is no host 
meaning we each pay our own way. The principal purpose is just for us to get together, but there are a few items we would like the group to consider: 

The Austin group, Heart of Texas G Guagers has proposed several activities this year which they are inviting San Antonio area hobbyist to participate. 

The North Texas group is seriously considering a Large Scale meet at the Texas State Railroad in Rusk over Labor Day and have asked if we would like to bring and set up a track. 

The railroading events in San Antonio (train shows, Botanical Gardens, Founders Day, Folklife Fesitval, etc) have always been handled by SAGRS. Would non-members be interested in participating in these events ? 

Should we sponsor a Garden Railroad day in San Antonio where the public would be invited to start at the SGRS layout and pickup maps to the various home layouts that would be open to the public. 

The Houston Area Live Steamers have a live steam/battery Guage 1 track at their operation in Hoxley. Would anyone in this area be interested in having one here in San Antonio? 

These are just a few thoughts about items that might be of common interest to all of us. I am sure there are a great many other items that we should collectively consider and I welcome topics to add to the discussion. 

This event is not sponsored by SAGRS or the Texas Transportation Museum. You do not have to be or ever been a member to participate. This event is solely for the purpose of getting the ideas of those who are or would like to be involved in the hobby as to how to improve the hobby in San Antonio and the Hill Country. In order to succeed in this endevor we need this invitation to reach anyone who is interested in Large Scale. If you know of anyone who fits the category, 
please forward this invite to them. I would prefer that some one gets five copies than to have anyone miss out because I don't have their email address. 
Two folks I would really like to see invited, if you have their email address is Frolin Merek and Towne Comee. 

I realize that the 27th is still a couple of weeks off, but if you could respond to this email indicating if you plan to attend the run session, the dinner ,or both, I would appreciate it. 

Jim Shutt 

Hope this will be helpful to you. 

Rog Bush 
Comfort TX


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Lloyd, 

Please feel free to contact me if you need any info, etc., on my benchwork style or, for that matter, in any other way i can help. 

I was stationed at Hondo, Texas in 1956-57 while in the Air Force, long live the Bandera Stompede! hehe! Except for the occasional tornado your area should accomodate a raised track quite well although you will have to allow for rail expansion in the summer. I remember it could get a trifle warm there. 

One engine you might consider for flat land logging is Bachmann's 4-4-0. Many such engines, much bedraggled, were used in logging where geared engines weren't needed. 









This started out with a purty blue boiler and D&RG livery. 

There's a good bunch of guys there in Texas and if I were you I'd take them up on their invite to visit or attend a meet. Seeing different ways of doing things in person will give you a good oversight on the challenges and situations unique to your area so you can custom crunch any ideas to suit your needs. 

Good luck & best wishes on your endeavor.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Lloyd, Welcome aboard. I have 2 of the Botchman Connies. I have already replaced the gears on one and the second one just failed.. It took me about 2 hours at the work bench to fix the first one. I got a replacement from Bachmann for free. You may have to argue with them depending on who answers the phone. I think for the other one I am going to buy replacement gears from Northwest shortline. It will be about $20 for the gears but hopefully they will hold up. 

On the subject of tools buy a good set of miniature screw drivers and nut drivers. You will use them a lot. If you are going to use Kadee couplers buy their coupler height gauge.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Phil, 

Why not get a basic DC powerpack (an HO 2 amp job will work fine for the test track) and a yard of prefab track and have a go at a test module. You mentioned complexity, but really once the loco is on the rails it seems simple. I have a similar Bachmann 2-6-0 and it is quite straightforward. She says it is v. pretty, too. P.S. I have learned not to pick up locos by the smoke stack, by the way. ;=) 

I understand that some people like Giant Undertakings, but doing this stuff in bits and pieces is fun too 

cheers


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't sound to me like you don't know anything  

Pleased to meet you!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Lloyd!1. 1:20.3 scale NG logging and/or mining short line.I don't know a lot about mining short lines, but with respect to logging, there are several things you need to decide here... 
Some logging railroads were common carriers and some/most were not. The difference was that a common carrier would haul general passengers and/or freight in addition to the logging company's products - logs, sawn lumber, pulpwood, cord wood, etc. - over at least part of their line. A common carrier line allows more flexibility in terms of equipment run. For example, it might have locomotives designed more for flat land running (4-4-0's, 2-8-0's like you already have) in addition to geared locomotives (Shays, Climaxes, and Heislers) used to haul the logs and wood products out of the forest. It might have passenger cars used to move the general local populace, and it might have a wider variety of freight cars used to move general freight for said populace. This in addition to logging-specific cars - logging disconnects, skeleton log cars, flat cars, and the like, as well as specialized logging equipment like a log loader. 

A logging line which wasn't a common carrier would have little use for passenger equipment with the possible exception of one or two coaches or combines used for moving loggers back and forth into the woods. They also have less need for freight equipment - maybe a few boxcars used to move food, supplies and equipment to the logging camps and perhaps one or two gondolas used to move ballast (though many logging lines were unballasted). They were also far less subject to government regulations, and many stayed with link and pin couplers and manual brakes long after said regulations required common carriers to move to automatic knuckle couplers and air brakes. 

While early logging lines started out with conventional rod locomotives like 4-4-0's, etc., as the need to go deeper into the woods required sharper curves and steeper grades, geared locomotives came into widespread use. 

All this leads me to suggest that, given your stated preference, you couldn't go wrong by purchasing geared locos and logging-specific rolling stock early on. Regardless of later decisions regarding common carrier status, etc. so long as you intend to have a logging line, you'll use this equipment. Geared locos are also far more tolerant of sharper curves and steeper grades than rod locomotives, and this is true of the models as well as the full sized locos. 

On the subject of tools, if you plan to build elevated benchwork, you'll save yourself a lot of trouble by investing in a good table saw or hand-held circular saw if you don't have one already. One or more cordless power drills will also come in darned handy.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Lloyd. Came to the right place for the info you need. As one retired govt employee to another I can relate to the nice long reports. Suppose to make the public understand in plain English step by step blows. Been retired for 5 years now and it's great lots of train time. One other tool you may need if building the above ground table work would be a good 10" miter saw. 
I belong to a club here and at times are meeting places are 50 or more miles. It is well worth your time to try and join. If they are like our club you get to go to members houses and see there layouts. Gives you a lot of info and Idea's on what you may like to do. 

Later RJD


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard LLoyd! 

As for tools, I agree with most everyone else, as needed. 

Join a club. I did, and don't regret it. The friendships you will forge are invaluable. I travel 100 miles once a month to the business meeting as secretary, and as often as I can for work sessions. I belong to The Emerald Coast Garden Railway Club (www.ecgrc.com) in the panhandle of Florida and the club is lucky enough to have a permanent site, so I also have a place to run my trains (I don't have a home layout). 

Garden Railroading, What an Adventure!! 

Bob C.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pagosarr on 13 Feb 2010 08:23 PM 
Lloyd 

The North Texas group is seriously considering a Large Scale meet at the Texas State Railroad in Rusk over Labor Day and have asked if we would like to bring and set up a track. 

Hope this will be helpful to you. 

Rog Bush 
Comfort TX 
I'd like to make a couple corrections and clarifications here. 
The North Texas Garden Railroad Show will be in Palestine (not Rusk) as will the TSRR Railfest. 
Also, the North Texas Garden Railroad Show is not connected in any way with the North Texas Garden Railroad Club. There has been no definitive answer from the NTGRC as to their level of participation, if any, in this event. 

The NTXGRS It is put on by the same production group that does HAGRS in KC, SEGRS in Dalton and SWGRS in Pomona. 

We hope to see you there.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

For some great logging railroad pictures, check out the Clark Kinsey Photographs Collection at the U of W library http://content.lib.washington.edu/clarkkinseyweb/index.html. There are tons of pictures from 1920-1930s logging operations in the Pacific Northwest. You'll see 2 and 3 truck Shays, Climaxes, Mallets, Heislers, Consolidations, 0-6-4 Baldwin Tank Engine, a 2-8-0 Milwaukee, steam donkeys and shovels, track under construction, trestles of many kinds, some you've likely never seen before, loaders, yarders and much more. Passenger equipment? Hah! crews rode on flatcars, log loads or anywhere else they could climb onto. 

It's a great collection. IIRC over 900 photos. You want logging railroads? You gotta check these out. 

Also check out VanNatta's history pages. http://www.vannattabros.com/histlog.html There are some grades that wil scare you to death! 

Enjoy


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

barnmichael 

I would like you and everyone else to understand I was simply forwarding information I received in an email from another source thinking it would be helpful to Lloyd. If that information is incorrect, don't quote me for the deficiencies. 

As best as I can determine there was no reference to North Texas Garden Railroad Show (NTGRS) in my post - in fact I have never heard of it/them. For reasons which still continue to baffle me, the Texas train groups don't seem to be able to understand their own names and acronyms. 

If you want to rag on someone for misinformation, go to the source. I was not the source. 

BTW, what is TSRR Railfest? 

Rog Bush 
Comfort Texas


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks again to all of you. 
Dwight, your comments about common carrier vs. logging railroad have gotten me to start thinking more specifically about what I want to do. I do like the idea of being able to run a mix of different consists, some general freight, cattle, and passengers as well as timber and lumber. 
Rog, thanks for the info about the SAGRS meeting. I’ll try to be there. 
Richard, your layout has really been an inspiration to me. That picture of your 4-4-0 is beautiful, but it doesn’t look anything like mine. Mine’s shinny everywhere. Got a lot of work to do to get mine looking that good. 
Michael, I’m going to spend some time at those Web sites you posted. Thanks. 
Lloyd


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

LLOYD I have made my entire railroad using Roger Smith's system of an elevated platform that can be easily installed at minimal cost. I know he will be glad to give you a lot of invaluable information on how his system works. If you haven't seen it he has a great document on line that illustrates how he designed and installed his platforms. My railroad the "Magnolia & Little Creek RR" depicts a logging and coal mining operation simulating all narrow gauge "3 feet" operations. I model the 50 year time frame of 1890 to 1941(the year I was born). I have all steam engines except for one small diesel switcher. I have a logging area that has a forest of 40 dwarf alberta spruce trees, a saw mill and a general supply warehouse/store. When I operate I simulate taking loggs from the mountains and hauling them to the saw mill. After they are cut into finished lumber I haul it to the warehouse. The coal mine is located in a mountain where I have a small minning operation. I haul the coal to another warehouse/store that sells it. Any of the older steam engines can be used for these operations but a Shay, Climax or Heisler really looks the best working in the logging areas and coal mines. 

Good luck and welcome to the club. 

Big John


----------



## pryzby1963 (Feb 16, 2008)

What is the web address for Roger Smith? I am interested in building an elevated system.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pagosarr on 14 Feb 2010 08:51 PM 
barnmichael 

I would like you and everyone else to understand I was simply forwarding information I received in an email from another source thinking it would be helpful to Lloyd. If that information is incorrect, don't quote me for the deficiencies. 

As best as I can determine there was no reference to North Texas Garden Railroad Show (NTGRS) in my post - in fact I have never heard of it/them. For reasons which still continue to baffle me, the Texas train groups don't seem to be able to understand their own names and acronyms. 

If you want to rag on someone for misinformation, go to the source. I was not the source. 

BTW, what is TSRR Railfest? 

Rog Bush 
Comfort Texas 
Rog, it was not my intention to "rag" on anybody. My sincere apologies to you if it came across that way. My desire was simply to clarify what was posted. 
The post mentioned "The North Texas group" which would, in my mind anyhow, seem to refer to the club that has been in the North Texas area for years. That club was originally called the "North Texas Garden Railway Consortium." At one point in time, the club chose to incorporate. The legal name was changed and filed with the state as "The North Texas Garden Railroad Club, Inc." aka NTGRC. One of the reasons the NTGRC wanted to incorporate was to put on a Large Scale Show in the area. However, those plans fizzled out several years ago and, sadly, train shows seem to cause considerable dissension within the club. 
Completely unrelated to the North Texas club, the production company (which is based in Kansas) that puts on the Heart of America, South East and South West Garden Railroad Shows (HAGRS, SEGRS, SWGRS) expressed a desire to put on a show in the North Texas area. In keeping with the pattern already established, the proposed show would be called the North Texas Garden Railroad Show (NTXGRS). Considerable research went into the proposed show. A number of vendors expressed interest in attending, as did a number of Large Scale clubs. The biggest issues facing us were date and venue, both of which are extremely difficult to balance out for a new event. 
Then we learned that the Texas State Railroad (TSRR) was going to have their second annual Railfest at their Palestine facilities on Labor Day weekend. I spoke with a representative of the TSRR, and they said they would be pleased to work with us at Railfest. For those unfamiliar with the term, a Railfest is a gathering of people of varying railroad interests. Railfest is obviously derived from Railroad Festival. The annual Railfests at the Durango & Silverton Narrow Gauge Railroad in Colorado and the Great Smoky Mountains Railroad in North Carolina have always been well known and very popular events, especially for model railroaders. Both events typically have layout tours and other activities for the Large Scale folks. Since American Heritage Railways who owns and operates these railroads assumed management and operation of the Texas State Railroad, it was only natural to have a Railfest there as well. Last year was the first Railfest for the TSRR and was quite a success. Having a regional garden railroad show coinciding with Railfest would be mutually beneficial to both events. 
I hope this clears up any confusion between names, events and locations. Rog, again I publicly apologize to you for any offense you may have taken. There was incorrect information posted in this thread and I simply tried to clear up the discrepancies. I would imagine if you were involved in an event and saw erroneous information posted, you, too, would like to see it corrected before further confusion ensued. 
Rog, I ask your forgiveness for inadvertently offending you. I assure you it was completely unintentional. 

Michael


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Lloyd,

Welcome to garden railroading and MLS.

Your decision to have a raised layout is a good one, don't like crawling around on my knees, especially when there are sand burrs.

I recommend one tool in particular, a drill press and an index box of drill bits and a small collection of numbered (small) drill bits.

I bought ENCO and then Harborfreight models about $50. Have two and they will last me ten years (but I am a manufacturer) and use them every day.

I am the guy who makes the conversion for the Consolidation. The instructions are pretty complete and pictures where needed. And always the phone...call me when you need help.

The first batch is sold out and will be starting the second batch next week.

The gear problem in your Connie is common now, many have lasted a long time. 

The 4-4-0 has a similar, but not the same gearbox. The axle gears are identical.

The K-27 wheels will turn when pushed, due to a high angle double thread worm and worm gear.

If you have any specific questions: (623) 936-6088

I lived in Dallas for 25 years and still consider myself a Texan.

Barry - BBT


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

As for tools, I looked around for projects to do around the house and actually finished my own basement. in the process, I acquired a lot of tools I "justified" with CFO like dremel (for some hard to reach duct work that needed cutting, table saw for some wood flooring, and a whole bunch of other tools. 

I bought alum from Switchcrafters as well. Very affordable.


----------

